# Property Management companies you are happy with



## tomtu (4 Oct 2010)

We are a residents committee who are looking to change our property management agent. 

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. We've had lots of interest from agents and we've managed to work out a new contract.  
Appreciate it.


----------



## rubberband (4 Oct 2010)

o connor property management

i found them understandable and reasonable to deal with


----------



## purpeller (5 Oct 2010)

AJPM - professional and easy to deal with - we have them in our development and therefore I am affiliated with them!


----------



## Knuttell (8 Oct 2010)

Why dont you manage it yourselves,you would be surprised how many actually do and if they can manage it giving up a few hours every month to attend committee meetings so might you,most who have gone down this route did so because they were sick to death of being ripped off by so called "professional management agents" 
It really is a massive saving getting rid of these leaches most of whom would be lucky if they "manage" to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## BazFitz (8 Oct 2010)

Surely that's neither worth the time nor the hassle for what's probably a €100-150 per annum saving per household?


----------



## Papercut (8 Oct 2010)

I see your point, but then again, that €100 - €150 could still be charged (or a lesser amount) & could be put into the sinking fund, which would mean there was more money in the kitty to eventually cover painting, landscaping, replacement windows etc.

The downside is that those that put the time in may eventually feel that their efforts are not appreciated.


----------



## purpeller (8 Oct 2010)

Papercut said:


> I see your point, but then again, that €100 - €150 could still be charged (or a lesser amount) & could be put into the sinking fund, which would mean there was more money in the kitty to eventually cover painting, landscaping, replacement windows etc.
> 
> The downside is that those that put the time in may eventually feel that their efforts are not appreciated.



I don't think this is feasible unless you have a very small development (sub 20 apartments).  There is an enormous amount of work to be done in every development from paying bills on time, to chasing debtors, to hiring contractors and dealing with complaints.  As happy as I am to be a director, if I was taking over managing the whole development (100 units), I'd expect to be paid for it, and I wouldn't do it for less than we pay our agent.


----------



## Yorrick (22 Oct 2010)

I left my contact numner with a management company seeking a quote for management. No contact. E mailed them and they telephone saying they would ring the next week. Still waiting. And thats the service before they hold of our finances !!!!


----------



## purpeller (22 Oct 2010)

Well, that's them off the list!  But surely they are a management agent, rather than a management company.


----------



## Bessa (22 Oct 2010)

purpeller said:


> I don't think this is feasible unless you have a very small development (sub 20 apartments).  There is an enormous amount of work to be done in every development from paying bills on time, to chasing debtors, to hiring contractors and dealing with complaints.  As happy as I am to be a director, if I was taking over managing the whole development (100 units), I'd expect to be paid for it, and I wouldn't do it for less than we pay our agent.



Myself and other half did this for a long number of years with no pay and no thanks. We were left with all the work. Tried to have work-ins, but others were too busy enjoying themselves. Better off with Management co.


----------



## ontour (22 Oct 2010)

Bessa said:


> Better off with Management co.



Management agent. Management agent.  Management agent.


----------



## Yorrick (23 Oct 2010)

Yes Yes  Management Agent hired by the Management Company. How could I be so stupid. I must be punished 
Ooooooh Matron


----------



## AnnaMosity (14 Nov 2010)

I can tell you who NOT to go to, management agency wise.... depends on your location. If you're in Drogheda, there is 1 that is extremely unprofessional and I wouldn't recommend them to ANYONE.


----------



## ontour (14 Nov 2010)

If you are based in Dublin, you could attend one of the monthly meetings of the [broken link removed].  You would have the opportunity to talk to people with an interest in management companies.


----------



## redfedora (18 Nov 2010)

i could mention one in Dun Laoghaire i'd run a mile from. I've heard AJPM and Strathmore are ok to deal with from a number of different sources also heard good and bad about Fisher Property Management


----------



## Gemstone (18 Nov 2010)

Unless you are really very small development , dont even consider doing  this yourself, I was a resident director of a co. of a small development for several years and I think i have probably shortened my lifespan as a result of hassle and stress, it can be time consuming and thankless. I can give you a list of  which agents  not to touch but not sure the mods will allow. I have dealt with AJPM and found them more  professional than others.


----------



## Leaky1 (25 Nov 2010)

redfedora said:


> i could mention one in Dun Laoghaire i'd run a mile from. I've heard AJPM and Strathmore are ok to deal with from a number of different sources also heard good and bad about Fisher Property Management


 
Could I ask you what company in Dun Laoghaire this is? Perhaps you could PM it to me?

The management agent we use is based in Dun Laoghaire, curious if it is the same one.


----------

